# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Virtual humans, Quantum Capture Inc., Toronto, Ontario

## Airicist

Developer - Quantum Capture Inc.

quantumcapture.com/ctrlhuman

----------


## Airicist

Ctrl Human - Alyssa

May 28, 2019

----------


## Airicist

CTRL Human Alyssa close up

Aug 21, 2018




> This is a close up of Alyssa, one of the virtual human avatars powered by CTRL Human, the platform developed by Quantum Capture that syncs AI chatbots with virtual humans. Eye movement, facial expressions, and body gestures are programmatically driven through AI Chatbots, and can be controlled specifically by you, to interact with the appropriate persona, and driven by real-time data.
> 
> CTRL Human avatars are being used to enhance customer service experiences, deliver virtual celebrity and influencer experiences, conduct flawless training, and serve as companions for health and wellness.

----------

